# Buxton / Bakewell



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Are there any good places around Buxton or Bakewell to drink fine coffee? I hope so ?


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Ah well, I suppose I'll carry on with this set up


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Plus a fake chemex but I might take the real one next time.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks good to me! Did you try anywhere at all (if you've been yet)?


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

We are not going until July / August. I will report back if anything is found


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

The Buxton Taphouse does HasBean coffee @Rom - not sure how good it is as I stuck to the beer!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

jkb89 said:
 

> The Buxton Taphouse does HasBean coffee @Rom - not sure how good it is as I stuck to the beer!


ha, funny that. I've never got further than the Beer either









Im a sucker for the Extra Stout and Extra Porter but there is always something more interesting available.

Good to know now they have good coffee as well


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Possibly a bit late, but a bit of a left field suggestion - try the coffee at Simply Thai (Buxton).

(Disclaimer - I've not actually been there, but I know the roaster, and I've tried their coffee elsewhere).


----------



## Gjay (Jan 16, 2017)

What about Old Courthouse? Good wine and coffee) and the food is tasty. The venue itself is cosy and nice. Also Cobbles Tea and Coffee Shop in Longnor is worth visiting.


----------

